# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Teknologjia qe mund te behet "e ardhmja" e fotografise

## shigjeta

Aparatet fotografik me auto-fokus dolen per here te pare rreth viteve '70, duke e bere mjaft te lehte marrjen e fotove per kedo. Me pas u shfaqen aparatet dixhital duke bere te mundur proçesimin e fotove nga secili ne kompiuterat personal. Se fundmi, po prezantohet ne treg aparati i cili mund te jete "revolucioni" i ardhshem ne fushen e fotografise - aparati "lightfield". Versioni i pare i tij prezantohet nga kompania Lytro. Nese teknologjia e prezantuar me moton "beje foton tani, fokusoje dhe ve ne pah ate qe do nga fotoja me pas" do funksionoj aq mire siç shpresohet, ky aparat do hyj ne historine e fotografise si nje nga zhvillimet me te rendesishme te te gjitha koherave te kesaj fushe. Aparatet "lightfield" dhe plenoptic kane vite qe ekzistojne, por kjo ka qene per nje numer te kufizuar perdoruesish, me se shumti ne laboratoret kerkimore. Versioni i Lytres do jete gjenerata e pare e mundshme per perdorim nga te gjithe, me aftesine per te rifokusuar "ne pafundsi" foton e marre.

Ky aparat vjen fale punes shumevjecare te shkenctarit ne fushen e imazheve, njekohesisht themelues dhe drejtues i kompanise Lytro, Ren NG. Fillesat e tij i ka ne mesin e viteve '90, kur NG ishte duke studiuar per doktorature ne Universitetin e Stanford dhe se bashku me studiuesit e tjere u munduan te kapnin ne foto imazhin ne levizje, ide e cila eshte ne themel te aparatit te Lytros. 

Aparati u prezantua per here te pare javen e kaluar dhe ka zgjuar interes te madh. Gjithesesi kompania nuk ka bere te ditur shume te dhena teknike te tij. Aparati eshte nje tub alumini ne forme drejtkendeshi, me lente f/2 ne njeren ane dhe "touch screen" rreth 4.5cm ne anen tjeter. Butonat qe disponon jane ai On/Off, hapje/mbyllje i objektivit dhe kontrollimit te zmadhimit te distances deri ne 8x per lentet qe ka. Mgjs zmadhimi optik eshte 8x, ekziston mundesia per zmadhim te metejshem nepermjet kompiuterit. Nuk ka butona per aperturen, shpejtesine e hapjes se objektivit apo per fokusimin. "S'do e vrasim me mendjen per objektet ne levizje, jashte fokusit apo objekte/njerez qe mund te nderhyjne ne sfondin e fotos dhe ndikojne ne fokusimin e saj, pasi ky aparat i eviton keto probleme" shprehet NG. Formati i fotove nuk eshte shume me i madh se ai i fotove te bera nga aparatet e tjera. 

Fotot mund te arkivohen si JPEG, gjithesesi ne kete menyre humbasin mundesine e nderhyrjes me pas ne to. Ato mund te shikohen ne ekranin e aparatit, kompiuterit apo te ngarkohen ne internet. Aplikacioni per momentin eshte vetem per Mac, vitin e ardhshem planifikohet te dal edhe ai per Windows. 
"Kualiteti i fotove te printuara eshte i njejte me ate te nje aparati me 2megapixel. Por printimi nuk ka qene qellimi i ketij aparati. Synimi  i kompanise eshte nje aparat i cili te jep mundesine e krijimit te fotove ndervepruese dhe ne levizje, dicka qe nuk eshte mundur ne printim." thote NG "Nje projekt  per te ardhmen eshte permiresimi me mundesi te tjera siç eshte shtimi i nje prototip sensori 120megapixel prodhuar nga Canon apo qe aparati te rregjistroj edhe video qe do kene te njejten aftesi ashtu si edhe fotot". Kompania po merr porosi per aparate me çmim 399$ per versionin 8GB dhe $499 per ate me 16GB.

Impakti i vertete do shihet ne pak muaj, kur pritet te shperndahen dhe perdoren aparatet e pare. Gjithesesi, teknologjia e prezantuar eshte shume premtuese.

_Permbledhur nga_
http://www.pcworld.com/article/23124...ld_camera.html
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/...paign=addtoany

----------


## shigjeta

Me poshte eshte nje foto nga faqja e Lytros, e cila jep nje ide se si do duket/funksionoj nje foto e marre me aparatin "Lightfield". Duke shtypur mbi pika te ndryshme te fotos, do shikoni se si ato qartesohen dhe vine ne pah pjese te caktuara te fotos, te cilat iu pelqejne.

http://www.lytro.com/living-pictures/282

----------


## EuroStar1

Cmimi qenka fantastik nese eshte i vertete. Nje aparat me 120 Megapixel dhe 8 gb dhe me nje cmim te tille do ishte thuajse falas. Pas vendosjes se 120 Megapixelit do kete cmim extra apo i njejti ?

----------

